# My First BIANCHI...



## HARPO

Attached are two photos from the ebay listing of the bike I just bought. I hope to pick it up on Sunday, but the seller needs to get back to me about that.
Yes...it needs _quite_ a bit of work, _but it's a Celeste Bianchi_... which I've wanted for years now! Rarely seen in my size, this will be quite another project (while I'm still working on my 1952 Rudge), but I have so many new parts I can put on it I can hardly wait. 


 

 

Can anyone out there possibly identify the model and year? Closest I've come is a 1985 Alloro. Hopefully a Bianchi expert will tell me.


----------



## HARPO

BTW...on one of the photos that were listed, you can see a MADE IN ITALY decal at the bottom of the seat tube. Nothing wrong with one made in Japan, but I really wanted an Italian made bike.


----------



## Andrew Gorman

I am glad you held out for it!  That is a tall frame.


----------



## rhenning

Maybe it is just the photos be it looks to me that the bike has had a hard front end collision.  Roger


----------



## HARPO

rhenning said:


> Maybe it is just the photos be it looks to me that the bike has had a hard front end collision.  Roger




I'm hoping the front end is fine. I followed the line down from the head tube and it looks OK. Maybe the lighting? To me, a hard collision would be obvious with the fork back and very noticeable.


----------



## HARPO

Andrew Gorman said:


> I am glad you held out for it!  That is a tall frame.




The bike was listed at 24.5 inches, which my 6' frame likes (_long legs_). Most of my road bikes are 25'' frames, so I'll assume stand over is roughly 35'' or so.


----------



## HARPO

More ebay photos from the listing...


----------



## mongeese

Check the top lug on top of top tube. If it is separated or paint is cracked at connection there was a crash. I do not think it has been crashed but that will tell you. Bianchis geometry are that way and can look odd in pictures. The forks are one of the keys to that Bianchi zip nimbility when ridden.


----------



## HARPO

mongeese said:


> Check the top lug on top of top tube. If it is separated or paint is cracked at connection there was a crash. I do not think it has been crashed but that will tell you. Bianchis geometry are that way and can look odd in pictures. The forks are one of the keys to that Bianchi zip nimbility when ridden.




Thanks mongeese.  Once I get to see it in person, I'll of course give it a very close look. I don't think its been crashed either. Seller has 100% feedback so I hope this counts for something. He's already asked about other bikes he has that I might be interested in, but nothing he has I'd want.


----------



## bulldog1935

I'll call out Tad @petritl - he owns a couple of these, and maybe he can help
He's also pretty thorough on his research.


----------



## juvela

-----

Bicycle from the Piaggio period.

Several years earlier than 1985.

Originally there would have been a model name transfer on the top tube.

WRT - appearance of sloping top tube.  stern tyre completely flat while front has enough air to give it shape.

Might be a model 980 circa 1982.

Appears front mech may be the seldom seen Nuovo Valentino model.  Does cage have winged wheel logo rather than "burst?"

Brakeset appears Weinmann 605.

-----


----------



## HARPO

I'm picking the bike up in a couple of hours. Fingers crossed I made a good purchase...*$89*...


----------



## bulldog1935

posted Tad's new '86 Trofeo on Ride Today thread - https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/what-bike-did-you-ride-today.61973/page-460#post-884027



bikewhorder said:


> I don't see any obvious bends but that head tube angle is wicked steep.  Still for $89 you did fine either way.  You could always find a new frame.



comparing to my photos of Tad's bike, the fork and aggressive geometry + short wheelbase look identical, but yours is a taller frame yet.


----------



## bikewhorder

I don't see any obvious bends but that head tube angle is wicked steep.  Still for $89 you did fine either way.  You could always find a new frame.


----------



## bikewhorder

bulldog1935 said:


> posted Tad's new '86 Trofeo on Ride Today thread - https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/what-bike-did-you-ride-today.61973/page-460#post-884027
> 
> 
> comparing to my photos of Tad's bike, the fork and aggressive geometry + short wheelbase look identical, but yours is a taller frame yet.




IDK, The seat tube and head tube angles look about the same on Tads bike and the one above that is definitely not the case.  It could be a weird camera angle but I doubt it.


----------



## bulldog1935

I think it's just the taller frame (and yes, probably parallax error), here's my Moser that size, another steep,aggressive short wheelbase 64cm frame
(long focal length, not much parallax)


----------



## HARPO

Picked the bike up. It's a bit worse for wear than I had thought (mismatched wheels, also) and the seller knew I wasn't happy. He was willing to take it back, or give me $20 off the price. I picked the latter. For $69 I'm safe no matter what I do to it. Still, a lot of work, but I love doing this sort of thing.


----------



## HARPO




----------



## petritl

Does 1983 sound correct? Still a nice bicycle that would make a nice frame to put a modern drivetrain on; Campagnolo 9 spd drivetrains in good condition come up for sale at great values because it is too old to be cool and to new to be vintage cool.

The corrosion can be taken care with dabbing some  Blue Magic branded metal polish on the spots and letting it sit for a few hours, it will turn those spots into natural metal.


----------



## mongeese

Here is the wear from a crash or heavy use from a serious rider or heavy weight rider. Not too concerning yet many variables still arrise.


----------



## juvela

-----

Lugset Agrati "CORSA" pattern.

Shell Agrati.

Non-resident saddle pillar marked G.S.

Saddle pillar size 27.2.

Non-resident saddle black plastic shell "MADE IN ITALY" covered with synthetic unpadded suede.   Hot stamped "BIANCHI" in silver.

980 model name comes from cycle's 980 model rear mech.  Model not illustrated in catalogues of 1981, 1983, 1984, 1985.  Rear mech launch was 1980.  Cycle likely from that year.  No on-line catalogues available for that year.

Original wheels OFMEGA small flange 36 hole with NISI tubular rims or with MAVIC MA2 wired-ons.

California license suggests it may have been imported by Bianchi USA, then situated in Brisbane, California.

-----


----------



## HARPO

w


mongeese said:


> Here is the wear from a crash or heavy use from a serious rider or heavy weight rider. Not too concerning yet many variables still arrise. View attachment 810808




Well, this can't be good...


----------



## HARPO

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> Lugset Agrati "CORSA" pattern.
> 
> Shell Agrati.
> 
> Non-resident saddle pillar marked G.S.
> 
> Saddle pillar size 27.2.
> 
> Non-resident saddle black plastic shell "MADE IN ITALY" covered with synthetic unpadded suede.   Hot stamped "BIANCHI" in silver.
> 
> 980 model name comes from cycle's 980 model rear mech.  Model not illustrated in catalogues of 1981, 1983, 1984, 1985.  Rear mech launch was 1980.  Cycle likely from that year.  No on-line catalogues available for that year.
> 
> Original wheels OFMEGA small flange 36 hole with NISI tubular rims or with MAVIC MA2 wired-ons.
> 
> California license suggests it may have been imported by Bianchi USA, then situated in Brisbane, California.
> 
> -----




Many thanks for all the info!


----------



## HARPO

Full frame shots from when I got it home. Hopefully somewhere down the line I can turn this into a nice looking/functioning Bianchi. Thanks for all the help so far!!!


----------



## bulldog1935

oops, have to agree now with @bikewhorder - the front end of that bike has been wrecked and repaired - the head angle looks steeper than stock.
If it helps, the parts are worth more than you paid.
_double oops - this may be incorrect - see below_


----------



## juvela

-----

Ex-works spacing - 100mm front, 126mm rear.

OEM gears - Regina 6V.

Dating - cycle's four Weinmann 605 caliper arms have a clock face type date marking on their backsides.  In the centre is a two digit number indicating the year.  In this case likely 82.  Numbers on the four arms may vary by one year.

980 model Bianchi seems to have enjoyed but a brief production life.





[click on image to enlarge]

WRT how bike sits/alignment -

wheels are a mismatch both in hubs and in rims.  possible that rear is a 700 while front a 27".  note that front brake pads are not centred on rim.  they may exhibit the original adjustment from the 700 wheel which came with the cycle.  also, is front axle all the way in to the top of the axle slots in fork ends?

-----


----------



## HARPO

bulldog1935 said:


> oops, have to agree now with @bikewhorder - the front end of that bike has been wrecked and repaired - the head angle looks steeper than stock.
> If it helps, the parts are worth more than you paid.




Aye Carumba...  Is it still safe to ride?


----------



## HARPO

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> Ex-works spacing - 100mm front, 126mm rear.
> 
> OEM gears - Regina 6V.
> 
> Dating - cycle's four Weinmann 605 caliper arms have a clock face type date marking on their backsides.  In the centre is a two digit number indicating the year.  In this case likely 82.  Numbers on the four arms may vary by one year.
> 
> 980 model Bianchi seems to have enjoyed but a brief production life.
> 
> View attachment 811780
> 
> [click on image to enlarge]
> 
> WRT how bike sits/alignment -
> 
> wheels are a mismatch both in hubs and in rims.  possible that rear is a 700 while front a 27".  note that front brake pads are not centred on rim.  they may exhibit the original adjustment from the 700 wheel which came with the cycle.  also, is front axle all the way in to the top of the axle slots in fork ends?
> 
> -----




Once again, thank you for the wealth of info. As far as the front wheel, I had removed it when putting it in the SUV and loosely placed it on for some quick photos.

If it's still safe to be ridden, I'll continue working on it. If not, then as *bulldog* stated, I'll have my $69 back in parts for another build. Annoying, but I'll deal with it.


----------



## bulldog1935

HARPO said:


> Once again, thank you for the wealth of info. As far as the front wheel, I had removed it when putting it in the SUV and loosely placed it on for some quick photos.
> 
> If it's still safe to be ridden, I'll continue working on it. If not, then as *bulldog* stated, I'll have my $69 back in parts for another build. Annoying, but I'll deal with it.




Better news - found another bike on ebay, and that apparently is stock head angle on that tall frame size
And apparently it should have a smaller front rim so the top tube is sloping downward to front, as @juvela  noted
The model 980 is Sprint.  The high-trail front end geometry will make the bike want to go in a very straight line.  The steering will be fast, and may feel twitchy if you lean heavily on the bars (which you're not supposed to do - should support your weight with core muscles)
Whoever swapped the wheel may have done it to give the bike less trail and make it easier to ride.
so I edited my post above
and you probably have something here that is worth a lot more than you have in it,  especially if you  search out the correct front wheel


----------



## fattyre

I wouldn't ride that bike.  Not because it will self destruct, but because it could potentially handle like crap, especially at speed.  Trail is also a very import and often over looked factor in bicycle geometry.  Imagine riding a bike with a chopper fork and a road race bike. One wheel flops, the other is crisp.  This bike is most likely beyond "crisp". Front wheel replacement also indicates a substantial impact.

Parts bike in my opinion.  Bikes like these are not all that hard to find so I'd say move on form it.


----------



## HARPO

bulldog1935 said:


> Better news - found another bike on ebay, and that apparently is stock head angle on that tall frame size
> And apparently it should have a smaller front rim so the top tube is sloping downward to front, as @juvela  noted
> The model 980 is Sprint.  The high-trail front end geometry will make the bike want to go in a very straight line.  The steering will be fast, and may feel twitchy if you lean heavily on the bars (which you're not supposed to do - should support your weight with core muscles)
> Whoever swapped the wheel may have done it to give the bike less trail and make it easier to ride.
> so I edited my post above
> and you probably have something here that is worth a lot more than you have in it,  especially if you  search out the correct front wheel




*BULLDOG*...thanks for all the time spent looking and sharing all of this. I feel a lot better now after looking at the links. 

Also, I contacted the seller who now will take $50 for the bike after I explained what all of you guys saw that I didn't. I'll start to do some work on it, and just keep it as an occasional rider. Nothing I'm going to be doing any crazy riding with (_still recovering from my broken wrist some months ago_). I have plenty of other bikes for longer rides!


----------



## juvela

-----

Fine job locating that 980 listing on ebay @bulldog1935 and sharing this excellent information.  Wonder if example in listing a different model year than subject machine as it is fitted with different brake set.

---

For the record -

fittings which came with bicycle: black leather toe straps hotstamped "BIANCHI REKORD" in silver, Allara (AL-E) toe clips, SILCA  Impero framefit pump in Celeste with gold hotstamp and plastic SILCA head.

-----


----------



## HARPO

I'll do what Jay Leno calls "a sympathetic restoration". Just enough to get it going yet look nice enough not to be embarrassed riding it, lol

*Thanks again for all the help guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## HARPO

http://velospace.org/node/11016

It also shows how to date the Bianchi's in different ways as you read farther down when you open it.


----------



## HARPO

What are the odds!! I have TWO 27.2 seat posts in one of my parts containers. The one I'm using has that worn look to go with the bike, and the other was from a Raleigh with that "comfort" suspension built into it. It was from a C-40 (I think) that I had bought many, many years ago new and sold a year later. New owner wanted a regular post so I swapped it out.


----------



## juvela

-----

Reggisella Nota -

finally found some images of cycle's gone walkabout saddle pillar.

it is a San Marco GS.

the 1044 seen in the machine on ebay is not original.


----------



## HARPO

I'll be adding another piece of Italy to the bike. Selle Italia Turbo saddle I've had for some time now. I remember it being very uncomfortable, but what the hell, it belongs with the only other piece of bicycling that I own from Italy. Cleanup is _still_ going strong, but I had to put this on the bike just to see what it looked like. I also have white handlebar tape so it should look pretty decent when I finish it all.


----------



## juvela

-----

Good job!  

Found it interesting that in the forum discussion you found of another model 980 not one of the posters seemed to know what it was.  

That is quite an impressive automobile collection you have.  

-----


----------



## HARPO

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> Good job!
> 
> Found it interesting that in the forum discussion you found of another model 980 not one of the posters seemed to know what it was.
> 
> That is quite an impressive automobile collection you have.
> 
> -----



Thanks to all. 

I have over 300 cars here in my 3rd floor "Batcave"...and each one was waxed. I treat my toy cars like my real ones!


----------



## HARPO

Getting there, slowly but surely!


----------



## juvela

-----

Thanks very much for this update.

Great to see that she's coming right along.

Aesthetic suggestion -

if available to you, she would look best with Celeste, blue or silver cable casing rather than black.  appreciate you may be using what is to hand.  

---

Automobiles -

not only does there appear to be a vast array of makes and models but scales as well.  think i see everything from 1/87 up to 1/18.  when a new arrival warrants it do you perform resprays?  airbrush?

every last item in batcave appears "clean as a whistle and neat as a pin!"   

mine own living quarters are more of what  i have seen termed the "pile-o-maniac" school of interior decor.  

no lady present to keep this elderly bachelor maintaining a semblance of civilisation.

---

All best wishes with your first _ Bicicletta Italiana.

-----_


----------



## HARPO

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> Thanks very much for this update.
> 
> Great to see that she's coming right along.
> 
> Aesthetic suggestion -
> 
> if available to you, she would look best with Celeste, blue or silver cable casing rather than black.  appreciate you may be using what is to hand.
> 
> ---
> 
> Automobiles -
> 
> not only does there appear to be a vast array of makes and models but scales as well.  think i see everything from 1/87 up to 1/18.  when a new arrival warrants it do you perform resprays?  airbrush?
> 
> every last item in batcave appears "clean as a whistle and neat as a pin!"
> 
> mine own living quarters are more of what  i have seen termed the "pile-o-maniac" school of interior decor.
> 
> no lady present to keep this elderly bachelor maintaining a semblance of civilisation.
> 
> ---
> 
> All best wishes with your first _ Bicicletta Italiana.
> 
> -----_




Thanks @juvela. 

Scales on the cars range actually up to 1/12 (_the cars on the stand under the TV_). My son bought the TV after I fell off a ladder and broke my wrist back in November. Recoup time in The Batcave!


 

 

 

This part of the house (attic) used to be my airbrushing studio when I did freelance illustrations while working full time as an Art Director (now retired). I have AC, heat, TV and stereo so it's my "go to" place. Although the basement is finished, I still prefer this area. Oh, and older bikes are down there...

As far as cables, I agree with the colors you've said. For now I'll keep these on there until I decide how far I want to go with this project.

My wife has over the years has accepted all of this, even showing me bikes she thinks I might be interested in. Go figure! At one point years ago I thought I'd come home from work and find some at the curb. 

I keep busy with all of this, and just finished building, by myself, the attached Lodge for my two Grandchildren. Took six days but it was worth it.
My daughter's husband works long hours, and it was something we bought the kids to have for the summer in their new house. Never a dull moment!


----------



## petritl

My 1986 Bianchi Trofeo has blue cable housings and bar wrap that are OE. The color works well with the blue decals.


----------



## HARPO

Blue would work nicely, as would white if I do white handlebar tape. Lol...maybe brown to go with all the rusty scrapes...


----------



## bulldog1935

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> Reggisella Nota -
> 
> finally found some images of cycle's gone walkabout saddle pillar.
> 
> it is a San Marco GS.
> 
> the 1044 seen in the machine on ebay is not original.
> 
> View attachment 813045 View attachment 813046 View attachment 813047
> 
> View attachment 813154



Beautiful seatposts, certainly worth having, and a nice piece of research,
but since I lived the bike boom, I've never been impressed with the catalog perfect collector's fantasy.
(I'm impressed with SunTour Cyclone, and after '75, many Campy RDs were functionally upgraded by smart owners)

A living bicycle was an exercise in improvement.  On my '77 Raleigh Grand Prix (frame dated May '76, purchased fall '76), the 2-pc post/clamp went the way of the steel rims in 1980.
Replaced it with the smallest LaPrade, 26.2mm, which in turn, turned on a lathe to 25.7mm to just my ride height.
In the not all seatposts are created equal department, nothing is pressed on the LaPrade - it's a one piece casting and machined - ok, and re-machined.
Recently re-used that custom seatpost on my '57 Raleigh Lenton GP.



Lou had a catalog-perfect 1960 Lenton GP that he altered for functional hill-climbing.  I think he might trade for my '57 Lenton in a heartbeat, not that it's offered.



And to be fair, they're apples and oranges - mine was an answer to how to build a bare frame and fork without altering it. 


petritl said:


> My 1986 Bianchi Trofeo has blue cable housings and bar wrap that are OE. The color works well with the blue decals.
> 
> View attachment 815695



speaking of functional upgrades, Tad's Bianchi looks even better wearing his blue spiked butterfly platform pedals



though it might look equally cool with the strada pedals, toeclips, and the right-color Cristophe reinforced fabric straps


----------



## HARPO

I never thought to ask this, but does anyone out there have a catalog page they can scan for me of this bike when it was new?..._PLEASE??_


----------



## bulldog1935

what juvela said, 1980 Bianchi catalog just isn't available online - since the company changed hands that year, there may not have even been one.  
If you look at the '82 catalog, it doesn't show model details other than frame dimensions.  
found another bike with a downsloping top tube in the '73 catalog, the Model 68 Special


----------



## bulldog1935

have another datapoint to add to the forward-down-sloping top tube/ steep head angle base.
This bike was posted on CR.  It's a Gitane women's hour-record bike, c. 1962, currently with 650b conversion.
"_RECORD WOMAN  de 'lHEURE Champions du Monde,_ "on chrome seat panel.

You can see it has the same aggressive front end with low bars, if set up with the stock wheels.
google won't let me copy the image, but this link should show it
they do kind of look like they've been chasing parked cars.

I was able to copy this image of a Castelli track frame built with similar aggression


 

also this L/E Eddy Merx replica offered in 2012




back to add this '88 Team Fuji with sloping top tube


----------



## HARPO

You can see it has the same aggressive front end with low bars, if set up with the stock wheels.
google won't let me copy the image, but this link should show it
they do kind of look like they've been chasing parked cars.

Thanks anyway @bulldog1935 , but the link won't open. Wild looking frame on the Castelli, though!

I need to get back to working on the Bianchi (_and the '52Rudge!_) at some point. The Lotus threw me off balance, but it's nice to have a bunch of projects to be working on. I don't like being bored, lol!


----------



## bulldog1935

yep, it only opens on a computer that's already opened it through CR, and you have to be a member to read CR


----------



## HARPO

OK...no laughing. I know it's blasphemy, but I had a pair of 27'' alloy rims with 1 1/4'' tires from a mint condition 10 speed Schwinn from many years ago. I just need something to put on there (_and they fit _) so I can eventually place my butt on the saddle and go for a ride. Down the road I'll swap them out, but for now it's whatever I have on hand to get this thing out into the open air.
Tomorrow, at some point,  the white handlebar tape gets applied. If I find time, Ole Rusty and I will hit the pavement. More to follow...


----------



## HARPO

Finished it up! Needs adjustments here and there, but at least for now it's ride-able...or look-able at any rate.


----------



## juvela

-----

Great to see the 980 now roadworthy!

Thanks for the update.  

HARPO & bulldog1935 -

have been enjoying muchly your informative posts on this thread.

note on 980 saddle pillar -

the only reason am familiar with this model of bike is because i own one, purchased at garage sale about twenty years back.  had not seen one of these pillars previously and it bears no maker's name or model name.  it is marked with two florentine script initials and the size.  it was only after this thread began that i poked about the internet a bit to learn its identity.  thought its presence slightly odd since Bianchi kitted the bicycle with mostly OFMEGA fittings and OFMEGA did make saddle pillars.  the brake caliper date marking on my example is 1982.  suspect they may have only made it that one year.  have been unable to find a Bianchi catalogue for that date online.

wrt Lou's Lenton -

got to examine it in detail prior to his purchase as it was listed on the Los Angeles CL.  Lou did a _whole lot_ of cleaning/detailing to get it to its present state!    gave him a couple tips during the process.  he posted regular updates.

-----


----------



## HARPO

Thanks @juvela 

It's been a pleasure working on the bike. Funny how you've had one all these years! This project was really close to home!

I've always wanted a Bianchi, in Celeste, of course. Although I've wanted one in _much better_ original condition, this will at least quench my thirst for a while. Hopefully I'll mate the correct size rims to the bike soon, but for now I enjoy just looking at it and knowing I've saved it. This one will remain in the stable for some time...maybe forever.

Thank you, Roger and Ron, for all your help and insights into this project. Its been, of course, a labor of love. And now...time to look for a new one! 

Fred


----------



## petritl

I purchased some one step oil based touch up paint this evening, the paint shop spent a lot of time getting it to match extremely well.


If you are in need, I believe I can part with a little
The photo is when the process started.

Tad


----------



## bulldog1935

there are 64 bottles of touch-up paint in there


----------



## HARPO

@petritl ...you have enough to paint a bedroom Celeste green, lol...or work in the Bianchi spray booth in Italy!

Yes, if you wouldn't mind selling me a touch-up bottle worth that would be great. A little goes a long way for my needs.

Thanks Tad so much for the offer!!!
fred


----------



## petritl

HARPO said:


> @petritl ...you have enough to paint a bedroom Celeste green, lol...or work in the Bianchi spray booth in Italy!
> 
> Yes, if you wouldn't mind selling me a touch-up bottle worth that would be great. A little goes a long way for my needs.
> 
> Thanks Tad so much for the offer!!!
> fred




Fred,

I’ll look for some bottles this week.

I tried the paint on my worst chip this evening to see how it goes:


----------



## HARPO

Tad, the paint match is unreal!!! You'll soon be getting a letter of "_cease and desist_" from Bianchi .

Whenever you get around to finding a bottle is fine, and I appreciate the offer more then you know. I haven't a bike with this many chips and scratches in...well, ever! I'll make sure to do some before and after photos.


----------



## juvela

-----

Looks like Tad may have eno' there to touch up _two or three  _frames.  

Fred -

Now that I know you are a professional artist I promise never again to make any colour/aesthetic suggestions!  

What plans have you for The Lodge come winter?  Will you partially disassemble and place into storage or leave out?

-----


----------



## HARPO

@juvela  lol...make any color or aesthetic suggestions you wish! Clients used to do it...:eek: 

As far as "The Wilderness Lodge" goes, it will remain in the position it's in or until it becomes firewood. 
The book says to make sure to apply some type of sealer to it at the end of each summer to help preserve the cedar for a longer life. No big deal, as I have a spray container that I use on my fence. I'll make sure I get "clear" because I love the color the company stained it.


----------



## juvela

-----

Tad -

You have probably done a _whole _lot more touchup than I so here is a tip with lots of humility behind it:

try first sanding the spot with wet-or-dry wet sandpaper of 1000 grit.  i like to use a length of inner tube stretched over one of the wooden paddle type paint stirrers given away free at paint stores as a sanding pad.  this will get rid of any "edges" of scratch an permit the touchup to feather in somewhat better.

looks like you are well on your way there.  

is the Umberto Dei now completed in its final configuration or do you envision any further tweaks?

-----


----------



## juvela

------

Small drop of history/background information -

Piaggio purchased the cycle division of Bianchi in 1979.   The first Piaggio transferred Bianchi bicycles were the 1980 model year.

Your machine, model 980 seems to have been only offered ca. 1982.

For the 1983 model year it evolved to something termed the Nuovo Racing model.  These are identical to your machine save that the gear ensemble is Campag Nuovo Record.

Here is a photo of a 1983 Nuovo Racing model -







Note how good your intuition - right down to the white saddle!   

-----


----------



## bulldog1935

looks just like Tad's latest Bianchi


----------



## HARPO

@juvela  Thanks Roger for the photo and info. I now for sure know it's a 1982...and yes, I guess I did well with the white as far as a "factory made look". Old Art Director intuitions are still functioning, lol!

@petritl ...Please let me know, Tad,  if you decide at some point to be a "retailer" with a touch-up bottle of your magic elixar of Celeste paint. I'd gladly purchase a bottle.

fred


----------



## juvela

------

Buongiorno Don Federico!

Good to see you posting again.

Hope your absence was due to travel or activity.  

-----


----------



## HARPO

juvela said:


> ------
> 
> Buongiorno Don Federico!
> 
> Good to see you posting again.
> 
> Hope your absence was due to travel or activity.
> 
> -----




Oh, I've been here on The Cabe @juvela . Check out the 1967 Schwinn Starlet I just finished...and previously the 1988 Schwinn Premis...


----------



## petritl

I need to find a small can or bottle; I’ll give you the paint if you pickup the shipping


----------



## bulldog1935

he painted his shirt with it



I think he should have done the gloves


----------



## HARPO

petritl said:


> I need to find a small can or bottle; I’ll give you the paint if you pickup the shipping




@petritl  Tad, I'll be happy to pay you for some PLUS shipping, of course! Thank you much! Just let me know and I'll Paypal you. PM me when you know...

fred


----------



## bulldog1935

If he doesn't spread this paint out, he'll have to buy a lot more Bianchis.


----------



## HARPO

bulldog1935 said:


> If he doesn't spread this paint out, he'll have to buy a lot more Bianchis.




Time to start a Bianchi Restoration business, lol.


----------



## juvela

bulldog1935 said:


> he painted his shirt with it
> View attachment 848785
> I think he should have done the gloves




-----

The eyebrows would have been good as well.   


-----


----------



## Viewmaster

Awesome find, and resto. You cleaned that Bianchi up well.  I am the original owner of a 1987 Champione Di Italia. Your 980 is real nice. Ofmega cranks, with a BCD of 140, so a smaller inner chainring than 42t is not possible. (if you were wondering) The rear derailleur is Campy Victory. I have the same on mine. Front may or may not be Victory, not sure, as I switched my cranks to a Campy mid compact. I ride mine all the time in the hills...and well...more weight and less fitness. Lets just leave that alone. LOL

Good job.

-e


----------



## juvela

-----

The BCD on the machine's OFMEGA Competizione chainset is 144mm.  

The manufacturer offers chainwheel dentition down to 41T, subsequently copied by Campag.

1983 OFMEGA catalogue page showing the Competition road ensemble -





-----


----------



## Mr.RED

Ofmega stuff is so goofy looking I wonder how good the derailleurs work. Anyhow very nice Bianchis


----------



## juvela

Mr.RED said:


> Ofmega stuff is so goofy looking I wonder how good the derailleurs work. Anyhow very nice Bianchis




-----

That "banana" rear mech was offered in colours.

They seem to have become something of a collector's item.

Have a powder blue frame hanging in me racks have always dreamed of building up with pink bits.  Wanted to get a set of these mechs in that colour for the project.  No experience of working with or using them.









Chromate green was another option for the Mistral gear ensemble -





The Mistral chainset is another OFMEGA item from this era which seems to have taken on some collector value.





Brand name an acronym formed of Officine Mecchaniche Giostra.

Sometimes in cycle manufacturer catalogues and brochures it is written as OF.ME.GA.  Bianchi one manufacturer who followed this practice.

Company folded tent ~1985.

-----


----------



## bulldog1935

Mr.RED said:


> Ofmega stuff is so goofy looking I wonder how good the derailleurs work. Anyhow very nice Bianchis



on top is 100% Strada clone, ala Zeus, and to a certain degree Shimano and Sugino.


----------



## HARPO

I still haven't put any miles on this yet..._aye carumba! _To busy buying more bikes I don't have any more room for, lol.


----------



## harpon

Here's a nice Ofmega crank set labeled " Bianchi"- pretty clean and reasonable price. (not mine)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Ofmega-Competizione-Cranks-170mm-Bianchi-Pantograph/173689105534?_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIM.MBE&ao=1&asc=20131231084308&meid=0a3055867f624568a5771e23a05c4542&pid=100010&rk=6&rkt=12&sd=223272124578&itm=173689105534&_trksid=p2047675.c100010.m2109

I put an Ofmega "Super Record" clone on the old '67 PX 10 a few years back- pretty nice, maybe I'll take a picture. Done- bike under slight cable construction and tires need air. Campy Record rear, Campy 980 front derailleur. Note titanium crank bolts- alloy chain ring bolts and lightweight China pedals. Love 'em!


----------



## HARPO

I'm still trying to find touch-up paint...


----------



## HARPO

Depending on my mood (_and temperatur_e), maybe I'll take "Rusty" out for a spin later...


----------



## juvela

-----

touchup paint -

member @petritl l had some made up

at last report there was extra

-----


----------



## HARPO

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> touchup paint -
> 
> member @petritl l had some made up
> 
> at last report there was extra
> 
> -----




I had contacted him a long time ago. He was looking for small bottles to put paint in.


----------



## petritl

HARPO said:


> I had contacted him a long time ago. He was looking for small bottles to put paint in.




I apologize for the un-timeliness of my response; it fell through the cracks.

I hope you like your Tostitos cheesy dip in a shade of Celeste green 

Please send me your address and I can get the paint out to you, there is 15oz of paint in the jar that can be used as touch-up or should be enough to repaint the frame and fork.

If you can reimburse me for shipping, it would be great.

best regards,
Tad


----------



## HARPO

petritl said:


> I apologize for the un-timeliness of my response; it fell through the cracks.
> 
> I hope you like your Tostitos cheesy dip in a shade of Celeste green
> 
> Please send me your address and I can get the paint out to you, there is 15oz of paint in the jar that can be used as touch-up or should be enough to repaint the frame and fork.
> 
> If you can reimburse me for shipping, it would be great.
> 
> best regards,
> Tad
> 
> View attachment 1169908




@petritl Whoa! Tad, I only need a small bottle to do touch up, not paint a car, lol!   

Very generous of an offer, but I'd prefer to pay you for the paint also. I'd feel better.

I'll send you a PM with all of my info, and thank you so much!!!!!!

Fred


----------



## HARPO

My bike thanks you already, lol!


----------



## Mr.RED

Since the shades on celeste green vary on models and years I suggest just spraying the whole frame. Very interesting choice of paint container but I dig it.


----------



## vincev

-We had a Bianchi dealer and the celeste color is different on different years.......


----------



## petritl

The paint is on it’s way


----------



## HARPO

petritl said:


> The paint is on it’s way




Thanks so much once again!!


----------



## HARPO

Mr.RED said:


> Since the shades on celeste green vary on models and years I suggest just spraying the whole frame. Very interesting choice of paint container but I dig it.




I'd like to, but that's getting in a lot deeper than I plan to on this particular bike. I'll see how I do when the paint arrives with the touch-up...which is a lot as you can see just from a few areas. 
I'm a retired Art Director and Illustrator, so hopefully I can do justice to the bike. Photos to come when completed!!


----------



## HARPO

The "Tostito" Celeste Green paint should be arriving today, thanks to @petritl .

I spent part of yesterday afternoon using my Dremel  (with a _fine_ sandpaper spindle) on areas that needed the most attention...which were more than I had remembered. Although I used to do Airbrush illustrations, this paint is totally different to spray through the guns I have. I used Dyes and acrylic, which were easy and cleaned up readily. This paint requires a different gun.
Some areas, of course,  would benefit much better from a spraying, so I have to be careful to do the best I can and take my time.


----------



## HARPO

Here's what I'm up against...scary!! But hopefully it won't look as "brown" rolling down the road.


----------



## berniebike

BIKE WAS IMPACTED.


----------



## HARPO

berniebike said:


> BIKE WAS IMPACTED.




Then these early Bianchi bikes are really made well. It tracks straight as an arrow.


----------



## HARPO

@petritl  Tad, I just received the box a few minutes ago. _Sheesh!_ The way you packed it, it could have been dropped out of a plane and been fine. Thank you so much!!

I asked our mailman about the late delivery, because it was supposed to come Saturday. It was what I figured...short staff as a lot of people are calling in sick he told me.

Paint color looks pretty amazingly close as you can see. I'm actually nervous now to start painting!!!!!!


----------



## petritl

I’m happy the jar was received intact; I was afraid about the conversation I would have with the postmaster if I painted the inside of a delivery vehicle.
Hopefully the color is close enough that it can be blended in with an airbrush.

I look forward to the results


----------



## HARPO

petritl said:


> I’m happy the jar was received intact; I was afraid about the conversation I would have with the postmaster if I painted the inside of a delivery vehicle.
> Hopefully the color is close enough that it can be blended in with an airbrush.
> 
> I look forward to the results




The airbrush guns I have were made for when I did illustration work (_some were box covers for IDEAL toy company race car sets_) and not conducive with this type of paint.

The paint is just a bit lighter, but no big deal. I'm doing a careful blending with my Sable brushes with a first coat. So far I'm THRILLED with the way it looks. I can't believe it's the same bike! I'll no longer have to wear a ski mask to go riding...in the summer...


----------



## HARPO

Here's the first coat, blended gently, in some of the areas...and boy was there a LOT to do! Took a while to do the entire bike but I can't be any happier!!

Anyway, when all of the paint dries, I'll do a light/gentle sanding and then a second coat. Hard to believe it's the same Bianchi, thanks to @petritl !!!!!!!! I'm chomping at the bit to finish it, and now I think I'll buy the Celeste handlebar tape to really do the bike justice.

Tad...you rock! 

I'll take clearer photos when I'm done. Colors look different now because of where the different lighting was when they were taken.


----------



## HARPO

Overall so far as the first coat of paint is drying...and I just ordered Cinelli Celeste handlebar tape from ebay.


----------



## petritl

HARPO said:


> Overall so far as the first coat of paint is drying...and I just ordered Cinelli Celeste handlebar tape from ebay.
> 
> View attachment 1174234



You’ve done a nice job; looks good!


----------



## HARPO

Second coat applied. I'll give it a few days to cure, then I'll do a wet sanding for a bit of a blend and to smooth it out. Then a detail overall. New Celeste tape is on its way!


----------



## Eric Amlie

Great job...the difference is amazing!
I've never been so successful with my attempts.


----------



## HARPO

The way the bike looked originally, there was no where to go but up, lol...


----------



## petritl

How did it turn out?


----------



## HARPO

petritl said:


> How did it turn out?




I've given some areas a couple of coats and I'm waiting till they dry completely through. In order to make the paint flow as smooth as possible, I needed to add some thinner to the paint. This, of course, adds to the drying time. So, another day or two, and I'll do the compounding work on it.

The bike will now be able to be ridden without all the rust showing. I knew going in that it wouldn't be a perfect job, but anything would be better than it was. I'm not a complete idiot (_I'm missing parts_ ), but I like it! Other than a complete repaint, this is fine. Thanks again @petritl Tad for the opportunity to get this far!! 

I'll post photos when it's done...


----------



## HARPO

@petritl  Lets face it. Nothing is better than a complete respray. But considering what I started with, this is night and day...especially at 6-10 feet. (_Check out the BEFORE shots when I first bought it_). And I still need to do more spots as I actually removed some of the touch-up..!@#$%^&*
If I decide one day to purchase the correct Airbrush for this type of paint, you've given me enough for a complete bike! A different Bianchi, but a complete bike.

Close up you see the brush strokes and the color being off, but hey, I'm riding the bike and now don't feel like I found it in a ditch. _I'm happy!!_ And although I did buy new Celeste tape, I'm leaving the white on. It just looks so much better with the saddle. Bike rides great and I feel great riding it.

But...I might go back and do yet another coat on some larger areas.


----------



## petritl

HARPO said:


> @petritl  Lets face it. Nothing is better than a complete respray. But considering what I started with, this is night and day...especially at 6-10 feet. (_Check out the BEFORE shots when I first bought it_). And I still need to do more spots as I actually removed some of the touch-up..!@#$%^&*
> If I decide one day to purchase the correct Airbrush for this type of paint, you've given me enough for a complete bike! A different Bianchi, but a complete bike.
> 
> Close up you see the brush strokes and the color being off, but hey, I'm riding the bike and now don't feel like I found it in a ditch. _I'm happy!!_ And although I did buy new Celeste tape, I'm leaving the white on. It just looks so much better with the saddle. Bike rides great and I feel great riding it.
> 
> But...I might go back and do yet another coat on some larger areas.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1178701
> 
> View attachment 1178702
> 
> View attachment 1178704
> 
> View attachment 1178705
> 
> View attachment 1178715
> 
> View attachment 1178718
> 
> View attachment 1178719



The bike looks a lot better


----------

